# Forgot to clock out



## Ultimate Floater (May 16, 2020)

I forgot to clock out at the end of my shift. Can I do a punch correction when I clock in tomorrow morning?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 16, 2020)

Part time K said:


> I forgot to clock out at the end of my shift. Can I do a punch correction when I clock in tomorrow morning?


Yup! Login to mytime self service through workbench. Theresa button to fix a punch. Hr can help


----------



## Ultimate Floater (May 16, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll look at it tomorrow morning. I was worried because our HR won’t be in tomorrow and today was the last day of the work week.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 16, 2020)

Part time K said:


> Thanks, I’ll look at it tomorrow morning. I was worried because our HR won’t be in tomorrow and today was the last day of the work week.


You’re fine. Payroll happens on Mondays for precisely this reason 

submit the correction and leave a sticky note forHR explaining


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 17, 2020)

You might not even have to. Sometimes HR will fix a missing out punch for you. If they haven't just do as Amanda suggested.


----------



## a1flow (May 20, 2020)

Sometimes if its after payroll they will have you sign a paper that they corrected it.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 13, 2020)

Don't do it so ull get the overtime pay.


----------



## TargetCravesCash (Jun 13, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Don't do it so ull get the overtime pay.


And a one-way ticket home!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 16, 2020)

Our TSC folks helped us all the time with missed punches.  Not to worry.


----------

